
Openness Movement (open source) Curriculum - erlend_sh
https://github.com/equitableopen/openness-movement_curriculum
======
erlend_sh
It's a more comfortable read on HackMD, which adds a sticky TOC:
[https://hackmd.io/Z6w4WVQdSeuByYdoTi1X2Q?view](https://hackmd.io/Z6w4WVQdSeuByYdoTi1X2Q?view)

